# Anti Virus warning - atomixvapes web site



## Stew (27/7/20)

Just wanted to know if this is a legitimate Anti Virus warning by Norton anti virus or is the warning not valid?
Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (27/7/20)

@Stew My anti-virus (NOD ESET) doesn't pick up a problem. However, since Atomix is a vendor on this forum, I think that you should post this in their sub-forum and also try to phone them to tell them about your Norton report. If there is a problem I'm sure that they would want to know about it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stew (27/7/20)

Thanks @Hooked. Will do. Not to clued up on this forum stuff.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (28/7/20)

Stew said:


> Thanks @Hooked. Will do. Not to clued up on this forum stuff.



@Stew I don't blame you! There are so many sub-forums one doesn't know where to post what! 
Go to the home page and scroll down until you get to Local Supporting Vendors. 
Then click on Atomix and it will take you to their sub-forum, where you can create a new thread.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (28/7/20)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stew (28/7/20)

Hooked said:


> @Stew I don't blame you! There are so many sub-forums one doesn't know where to post what!
> Go to the home page and scroll down until you get to Local Supporting Vendors.
> Then click on Atomix and it will take you to their sub-forum, where you can create a new thread.



Thanks. Have done so.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stew (28/7/20)

Alex said:


> View attachment 202562



Thanks @Alex, Think they may have reacted to my Community Review.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (28/7/20)

It could be that some of their security certificates were due for renewal and Norton picked it up as a dangerous site, due to not being as secure as it should be?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stew (28/7/20)

I received the following e-mail from Norton after my comment that you were a supporting vendor on ECIGSA and you were considered safe by the members.

Dear Customer,

This is an important message from Norton Safe Web. We have recently re-evaluated the contents of atomixvapes.co.za.

*The website rating is successfully changed.*

For details about this site report, you can go to: http://safeweb.norton.com/report/show_mobile?url=atomixvapes.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

